# "Driving druuuuuuuuuunk" with Gyft?!....and deactivates???



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

So I KNEW it would happen sooner or later...last night I did ONE Grfyt ride, against my better judgement (a DF to get from work back home) and 10 mins after the drop- off...I was log out of my account and deactivated. 

Apparently, "Daniel" (the drunk pax who was the only inebriated party in the car, NOT ME) lodged a bogus "drunk-driving" allegation ....this of course triggered the notorious auto-response/robo email to notify me that pax reported I was "driving drunk", so have the "Lyft Team" would have to deactivate my account while their team of crack researchers investigate the matter. 

Their in-depth analysis seemed to consist of no more than asking for my comments...so I simply shared that Daniel looked, smelled and acted drunk, and might have been soooo wasted that confused himself with me (because I don't drink)...but if they were unsure, they could consult my background checks and see that I have no record of drunk driving or any other drinking incidents (nor have I gotten such a comment with Gyft) EVER.

The so-called "Lyft Team" seemed to have included their thorough "research" in a matter of minutes, then re-activated my account moments later...warning that I shouldn't get another such complaint or I'd be [again?] deactivated???

Do anyone know if the means that....Gyft punts me for good if pax makes another bogus drunk driving complaint (like, I got one more)? Or is it "3 strikes and you're out", or...do they "mix and match"? Like 3 complaints of any kinds of you're out?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

When a drunk driver complaint is filed, Lyft and Uber , must show on record, that they took action immediately.. The driver is pulled from the platform while they conduct their study.. S.O.P. This will be done every time there is a complaint of drunk driving or assault.. They are not singling you out, nor are they taking the pax side.. This is the procedure that they use. 
If you had a problem with that pax, as soon as they exit the car, give them one star and file a report, explaining what happened. It is in your best interest to file a complaint BEFORE the pax.. I pull away, find a safe spot to stop and file the report immediately.. If I have another ride, they can wait.. 
Lyft & Uber answer to Public Utilities Commission in Calif. They must be able to show that they have taken action when certain complaints are filed, especially drunk drivers and sexual assault complaints. 

If a driver has multiple drunk driver complaints filed , there could be a problem. If you choose to drive the "drunk shift" it will always be a risk. Important to file your complaint first.. 
Maybe ask the Lyft driver support what to do when false complaints are files.. Interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Uhoh about to be #2 husler


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I always go full Smollett on any potential problem pax


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ive been lied on 4 times for drinking. Split evenly btwn guber an gryft over 6 years. Im still driving for both.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Sounds like we need a tiebreaker


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> If you had a problem with that pax, as soon as they exit the car, give them one star and file a report,


Yes, I got out in front of this right away, as I already one starred drunken Daniel before he lodged his bogus "drunk driving" complaint (interesting, a drunk complaining about drunk driving?)...so when I referenced Daniel, confirmed pick up time and drop (which happened like 10 mins from the deactiviation), and his issues, I got re-activated right away (within a few mins). I tend to agree, we have to stay ahead of these pax and essentially "beat them at their own game"....report them first.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Ive been lied on 4 times for drinking. Split evenly btwn guber an gryft over 6 years. Im still driving for both.


Nice...FUBer and Gryft...a two way tie for last....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I dunno what the problem is.
I used to start my shift with a medium Mocha with an extra shot of Expresso.
Into that I would pour two of those small bottes of Tequila.

Makes a great drink. Both wide awake and buzzed with just an edge of aggression.

In fact, I have that as a bumper sticker: "WARNING: Wide awake and buzzed with a hint of aggression."


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Just another reason why I won’t go back to work at night and pick up drunk turds.
Sorry this happened to you, hopefully it never happens again.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

You don't seem to be driving enough for them, they are trying to scare you into compliance, do like 50 base pay short trips a week and things will get better, you'll see.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> You don't seem to be driving enough for them, they are trying to scare you into compliance, do like 50 base pay short trips a week and things will get better, you'll see.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> You don't seem to be driving enough for them, they are trying to scare you into compliance, do like 50 base pay short trips a week and things will get better, you'll see.


You nailed it....that's the answer to the problem at hand here.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> So I KNEW it would happen sooner or later...last night I did ONE Grfyt ride, against my better judgement (a DF to get from work back home) and 10 mins after the drop- off...I was log out of my account and deactivated.
> 
> Apparently, "Daniel" (the drunk pax who was the only inebriated party in the car, NOT ME) lodged a bogus "drunk-driving" allegation ....this of course triggered the notorious auto-response/robo email to notify me that pax reported I was "driving drunk", so have the "Lyft Team" would have to deactivate my account while their team of crack researchers investigate the matter.
> 
> ...


My advice as to avoid future similar allegations, is to simply stop drinking & driving. Cheers! 🍻


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Offer to send them your inside and outside dash cam footage. That should clear you.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#1husler said:


> "Lyft Team" would have to deactivate my account while their team of crack researchers investigate the matter.


What kind of crack are they researching? Butt crack, or crack cocaine? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Yes unfortunately pax have all the power they're is nothing you can do make sure you have a dash cam false allegations goes with being a rideshare driver and I can attest to the fact they will eventually permanently deactivate your account if more allegations come up...after 22,500 rides and a 4.9 rating they permanently deactivated me after a pax said I threatened they're life..and in 2016/2018 other allegations drunk driving..driver smelled of weed which all were false!!! I think Uber and Lyft are getting rid of older drivers...drivers with long tenures...years...they want newbies...if any ride of yours seems just not right..pax attitude etc call Lyft before the pax does I did this often..and it helped me tremendously..all the best to you
> So I KNEW it would happen sooner or later...last night I did ONE Grfyt ride, against my better judgement (a DF to get from work back home) and 10 mins after the drop- off...I was log out of my account and deactivated.
> 
> Apparently, "Daniel" (the drunk pax who was the only inebriated party in the car, NOT ME) lodged a bogus "drunk-driving" allegation ....this of course triggered the notorious auto-response/robo email to notify me that pax reported I was "driving drunk", so have the "Lyft Team" would have to deactivate my account while their team of crack researchers investigate the matter.
> ...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> When a drunk driver complaint is filed, Lyft and Uber , must show on record, that they took action immediately.. The driver is pulled from the platform while they conduct their study.. S.O.P. This will be done every time there is a complaint of drunk driving or assault.. They are not singling you out, nor are they taking the pax side.. This is the procedure that they use.
> If you had a problem with that pax, as soon as they exit the car, give them one star and file a report, explaining what happened. It is in your best interest to file a complaint BEFORE the pax.. I pull away, find a safe spot to stop and file the report immediately.. If I have another ride, they can wait..
> Lyft & Uber answer to Public Utilities Commission in Calif. They must be able to show that they have taken action when certain complaints are filed, especially drunk drivers and sexual assault complaints.
> 
> ...


100% correct on all bullshit passengers. Cover your ass. Uber told me that on phone when I wanted to cancel a no car seat. And the lady was so fast with the cancel me first button. She complained of racism. Terroristic threats. She never got in my car. Also cancel first. Fast. She knew what she was doing. Destruction of our jobs. That really requires an ass whipping if no lawsuit imho...that's crossing the big line. Being a bad parent. And blame the driver.EVERYDAY IS YOUR LAST DAY. WORKED GOING ON 8 YEARS SOON.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As I understand it on both platforms, three false reports on DWI and you are _gonesville_.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I heard it was _gonestown_


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As I understand it on both platforms, three false reports on DWI and you are _gonesville_.


Wrong!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Gones_*town*_, right? I knew it


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Gones_*town*_,


He meant Jonestown....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Pretty sure it's Johnsonville


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Pretty sure it's Johnsonville


Isn't that the capital of Nevada?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I think @Another Uber Driver knows the answer


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I think @Another Uber Driver knows the answer


A friend of mine was thinking about moving there to do RS.....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Is your friend @Guido-TheKillerPimp ?

Just make sure no 3am at the capital of NV!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Gones_*town*_, right? I knew it


Wait..no...this guy meant Goonstown!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I thought you said Johnsonville


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I thought you said Johnsonville


Ahhhhh, honestly...I'm gonna have to defer to Rohit on this one (he always so knowledge about everything and says he can assist, etc, etc), so Ill let you know after calling him on the super helpful driver support line...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Rohit has a pretty nasty attitude with me most of the time. Very hot tempered


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Isn't that the capital of Nevada?


NO, it's the TIP of Nevada


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> NO, it's the TIP of Nevada
> 
> 
> NewLyftDriver said:
> ...


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

If you have sneaky suspicions that people are going to do this to you, you ought to take a driver's education course to better your driving skills.


----------

